# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  مباراة المريخ والفجيرة على الشروق

## Star Plus

*مباراة اليوم بين المريخ والفجيرة منقولة على قناة الشروق الخامسة بتوقيت الامارات ( الرابعة بتوقيت السودان)

المصدر : برنامج ساعة رياضة - قناة الشروق
                        	*

----------


## الكاهلي

*مشكور و أحلي خبر... وارغو شخشيا.....
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*مشكور علي الخبر
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*خبر جميل تشكر ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## mohd khair

*اخر الاخبار قبل قليل 
تؤكد ان المباراة ستبث في سهرة خاصة مساء اليوم علي الشروق

ولكنها ستبث حية علي الهواء في قناة زول 
*

----------


## Star Plus

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohd khair
					

اخر الاخبار قبل قليل 
تؤكد ان المباراة ستبث في سهرة خاصة مساء اليوم علي الشروق

ولكنها ستبث حية علي الهواء في قناة زول 



مشكور يادكتورعلى المعلومة :thumbup:.
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohd khair
					

اخر الاخبار قبل قليل 
تؤكد ان المباراة ستبث في سهرة خاصة مساء اليوم علي الشروق

ولكنها ستبث حية علي الهواء في قناة زول 



 شباب بلييييييييييييذ  تردد قناة زول كم 
بليييييييييييذ بسرعة شباب
                        	*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نجمة السعد
					

شباب بلييييييييييييذ تردد قناة زول كم 
بليييييييييييذ بسرعة شباب



والله أنا من أمبارح محتار زيك...وعندي نايل سات مافيها زول...
- وراجي شيخ كته ينقذني...يا كته...ألحقنا ببركاتك..
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة 24 العجب 24
					

والله أنا من أمبارح محتار زيك...وعندي نايل سات مافيها زول...
- وراجي شيخ كته ينقذني...يا كته...ألحقنا ببركاتك..



 يااخى انا من امس بقول ليك
حولو عرب سات حولو عرب سات
ماسمعته كلامى
باريت لى ناس الشروق
اها خم وصر:007:
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

 يااخى انا من امس بقول ليك
حولو عرب سات حولو عرب سات
ماسمعته كلامى
باريت لى ناس الشروق
اها خم وصر:007:



- والله يا كته حولتو عرب سات...مرة Arabsat 2A ومرة Arabsat 2B 
وكمان غيرت التردد...وحاولت كل الأرقام...برضو (لا يوجد برامج تلفزيون جديدة)...وغيرت مستوى الدوران...هورزينال وفيرتيكال....وما فاضل لي إلا أدشدش الرسيفر...
*

----------


## Star Plus

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نجمة السعد
					

شباب بلييييييييييييذ تردد قناة زول كم 
بليييييييييييذ بسرعة شباب



التردد على عرب سات هو :
12091 - أفقي
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة star plus
					

التردد على عرب سات هو :
12091 - أفقي



 الف شكر ياصفوة 
بلييذ لو المبارة اتنقلت في زول اديني خبر لاني دايرا لي ساعة عشان اقدر اضبط التردد
                        	*

----------


## tito_santana

*اها الكورة بدت ؟
                        	*

----------

